# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Disorientation Upon Awakening?

## Slacker

I&#39;ve been having this happen a lot recently, and it seems very un-natural.

I&#39;ll wake up, and basically have no idea who I am, what the numbers on my clock mean, and what the noise it&#39;s making is.  I&#39;ll be in a frantic fog for a short time, with no clue what&#39;s going on, and then i&#39;ll slowly get everything back, and either fall back to sleep or get up.

I&#39;ve been taking allergy medicines that have drowsiness as a side effect, so could that have anything to do with it?

----------


## Rav1

Can be. Too much medicines and too much of everything may lead to a disaster. Too much love either...

----------


## WhiteUnit

Hmmm... I think everyone experencies that one time or another.  It always seems to be related to an alarm clock.  I was having a dream once, where I was at work, and then my alarm went off.  I thought it was a cash register that was having problems.  That seems to be related to lack of sleep though.   Some medicines that make you drowsy can make wake up with even less rest that normal.

----------


## DarthDallas

i get a much milder form of this, but i know what you mean... usually when i wake up during a dream though... ill wake up, and maybe be pissed off from the dream i had and feel confused.

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

Sounds a lot like "jet lag."

----------


## HereWeGo

That happned to me a few times. Ill wake up look at the clock and time, and wont understand what im looking at or what time is. Yes I do mean what time is.

----------


## Naturally Lucid

If it doesn&#39;t return to &#39;normal&#39; - whatever &#39;normal&#39; is - then you might want to ask about that medication/drug you are taking. 
Usually when we wake up in the morning - the creative alpha waves, which also seem to make anything possible, but you are &#39;detached&#39; - kind of like when you meditation, you don&#39;t know/care who you are, but it&#39;s so peaceful. these alpha waves usually last 30mins in the morning...I&#39;d say no longer than 1.5hrs, i wish longer...but you could simply still be in alpha...if not, check it out...

----------


## Slacker

Well, a bit of an update, I stopped taking my allergy medication in an attempt to &#39;wean&#39; myself off of it, and it&#39;s been working so far.  (for the past month or two.)

I still experience this often, and this is what happened this morning:

When my alarm clock first started going off, I remember thinking something about a web url attached to it, and I had to wake up and get it into my computer to do something (I can&#39;t remember it that clearly.)  I then sat up in bed, disoriented, turned off my alarm, and in about 10 seconds I was back to normal.

And my morning is by no means peaceful.  I am jerked out of bed around 6:45 by my alarm, and I have to rush to get ready for school on time.  I have to make the bus, as I don&#39;t have a car at the moment.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

This happens to me sometimes too. I&#39;ll wake up and have no idea how to turn off my alarm clock or why it&#39;s even ringing in the first place.

Probably just your awareness being a bit slow switching from "sleeping" mode to "waking" mode.

----------


## Descensus

I get disoriented all the time when I wake up. Here&#39;s an example.

Sometimes when I wake up on a day that I don&#39;t have school on, I&#39;ll watch TV for a bit before getting out of bed. I remember one time when I woke up, looked at my remote, and started pressing on my fingers with my thumb to turn the TV on and off. About 5 seconds later I said "What the hell am I doing?" and proceeded to grab the remote and turn the TV on.

Basically, I thought my hand was the remote...Yep.

----------


## Vespertine

Maybe you&#39;re just really, really tired still. Alarm clocks have this effect on me, and I too take allergy meds that have drowsiness as a side effect. Zyrtec, actually. I have this from time to time, and it&#39;s usually from being extremly exhausted still. Didn&#39;t get enough sleep, got a cold, get a ltitle drowsy. It just happens. Sometimes, I won&#39;t even know where I&#39;m at. My bedroom will look foreign for maybe a minute. but only when I&#39;mr eally tired.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

sometimes, i&#39;ll look at the clock at 3 in the morning and thinks its 6. or if its 6, i&#39;ll think its 9 or something. everyone can be disoriented when they first awake. it takes the brain one full  minute to wake up after your eyes open. your drowsy medicine may even make that minute last a little longer, which is why you&#39;re worried.. 


~R~

----------

